# US Sole Proprietorship paying a UK partner tax help



## resh2001 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am in the process of starting a U.S. Sole proprietorship with a partner that is located in the United Kingdom. I am located in the U.S. and my partner is located in the United Kingdom. We share the profits from the business equally. The revenune of the company will go into an American bank account then my partner will be paid out of that account. Since they are in the U.K. and I am in the U.S., what status should they have (employee, contractor, etc)? What paper work do I have to do in the U.S? What paper work does my partner have to fill out in the U.K? What do I need to do avoid paying U.S. taxes on the amount that is paid to my partner in the U.K.?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## EGRIFF (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi there,

Do you have any interest in hiring? I am in Business Development (Sales), I am a US Citizen residing in the UK.

I look forward to your reply.

Sincerely,

Eric Randall


----------



## EGRIFF (Sep 30, 2010)

*American in UK interested in your venture*

Hi there,

Do you have any interest in hiring? I am in Business Development (Sales), I am a US Citizen residing in the UK.

I look forward to your reply.

Sincerely,

Eric Randall[/QUOTE]


----------

